# New Grand Baby!!!



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2016)

On September 1, 2016 our new grand daughter Charlotte, weighing 6.6 pounds was welcomed into the world by her parents, sisters, grand parents, family and friends. This gives us 3 grand daughters, age 9, 18 months and 12 days.
































We kept the 9 year old and 18 month old while Mom was in the hospital, then we kept them an extra night so Mom and Dad could settle in with the new baby. Catherine went to her Papaw and said UP. He picked her up, next request was ELMO, then she snuggled down on Papaw and they both went to sleep.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## NH homesteader (Sep 12, 2016)

Aww! Congrats! Love baby pictures!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats bay!!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats! So adorable!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats to Grandma and Grandpa and to mom & dad! Nicely done!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 12, 2016)

This is why we moved here, so we could be with our grand kids. When we won the bid on this place, daughter told us she was pregnant. Being here to help them is priceless to all of us!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 12, 2016)

How sweet, you are blessed.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2016)

You'll be there too soon enough I'd wager @babsbag  Didn't you just marry off one of yours here not to long ago?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats!  Nothing better than a new grandbaby to squeeze on!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 12, 2016)

@Latestarter I did just marry one off but my DIL just went back to school to get her Master's degree. Then when she is done in two years quite possibly it will be time for my son to go back and get his. There was rumor of a four year baby plan so it will be a while.  *sigh*


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 12, 2016)

Awwwww, congrats!  She looks so sweet


----------



## LukeMeister (Sep 13, 2016)

That's great!  Congratulations!


----------

